# Nintendo's creative designers Launch New Nintendo dsi 1.4.1 Up-date Keeping R4 DS Car



## singmely (Oct 26, 2010)

In mid-September, Nintendo introduced an update with the Nintendo DS R4 and DSi XL consoles. This update is promted to initiate if the console was connected to the system update. Users are prompted to update the firmware and upon selecting Yes, the update changes the firmware over the DSi. Depending on the region, this firmware is usually called 1.4.1U in the us, 1.4.1E in Europe, and 1.4.2C in select elements of Asia. However, this content in this update is the identical.

Nintendo claims that your update enhances numerous back-end features of the DSi console. Unfortunately, practical use has proved that this is simply not so. It looks true that this sole cause for releasing this update ended up being to block flash cards such as R4 DS card from working. Nintendo possesses an extremely large homebrew scene (home-made custom applications that can be played on DS and DSi consoles) largely because of the original R4 card, and because of the recent blocking of cards the homebrew community is discovering it increasingly tough persevere.

Luckily, in October several manufacturers that produce R4 and similar cards released fixes to let their adapters to do business with the most recent 1.4.1 firmware. These manufacturers have the Acekard 2i, the EZFlash Vi and the M3i Zero, that are in relation to and therefore are inspired by way of the R4 card. Cards in the near future that can likely release fixes are the R4i SDHC together with the iEDGE card. However, buyers in the R4 card and equivalent products must be cautious with the situation them to purchase their card from. Many fake and clone cards exist in the marketplace and are likely not to do business with the modern firmware, so it is essential that gamers and homebrew enthusiasts buy their R4 cards from your respectable retailer that only stocks genuine cards like R4 DS - R4i - R4 Cards - Buy Cheap Nintendo ds r4 cards.

Homebrew users and gamers alike can purchase their R4 cards from NDS-Gear, who’re America-based. R4 cards are individually tested before shipping and dispatch is sure to be next time of day, ensuring the caliber of their cards. Their R4 client service is an awesome experience and internet based 24/7 via e-mail.

R4 flash card came into this world afterwards of 2006, for the convenient use and low cost, it beat many big old make of flash card such as SC&#65292;M3, becoming the most popular flash card for NDS gamers. Like its name, “Revolution For DS”, the emergence of R4 marked a historical revolution. However, big old brand like SC and M3 still occupy an exceedingly big share with flash card market, because of powerful kernel, user-friendly interface, perfect game compatibility, and games auxiliary functions, like instant archiving, real-time game guide, golden finger, multi-archiving, that most of these make these flash cards rather expensive, hard for some NDS gamers to attain. There has to be a variety of product that gets the same quality as big brand but at a acceptable price for a lot of the NDS gamers? We ended up a superb news on your behalf, R4i SDHC RTS, what you’re awaiting for a long time. A next generation R4 product. R4&M3 join hands with strength, supporting RTS(r4i sdhc real time save). New Program. Revolutionary operating experience, compatibility synchronizes with M3. Ok, i'll provide you with a detailed introduction for you to employ a clear understanding.


----------



## maggiewu (Oct 27, 2010)

If you like? High quality *Nike Shox* in design, Nike shox R3 will satisfy you. Not make any difference whether you are searching for shoes for people who like basketball shoe extremely minimal mesa, pattern the zoom James 6 low. This pair of *Wholesale Nike Shox* is innersleeve with convention. inside the kinship plan offers a lightsome buffer, which means you can&#8217;t get bogged affordable inside the shoes away from your feet. 
*Moncler Jackets*, as the name suggests&#65292;is a well known outerwear. When I was online hunting for the best option of jackets for the coming winter and my vacation to the snow clad mountains of France (alps) for skiing. A friend from Germany who was very satisfied with his purchase told me I should try style *Moncler Coats*. I bought two perfect jackets for myself and one for my boyfriend and we both love its fabric and latest styles. The other thing i would like to share with you all is that the moncler jackets were at very good discounted rates and we even had a good after purchase experience with the well trained customer care executives and their live chat helped us a lot too.


----------

